# vw scirocco crewe stoke on trent



## adamcadman (Jan 21, 2009)

have just been out for a play n came cross a spanking new vw, s18crro with german plates on lowered and exhaust system, n boy did it shift, all the way up to national speed limit :lol: and it pulled away, now what i am wondering is does ne 1 know what is in this car, cz it not the 200ps engine listed on dealer website or the tdi lol,


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Isnt it the same 2.0 TFSI thats in the S3 270 standard remappable up to around 300 :?:


----------



## adamcadman (Jan 21, 2009)

possibly this guy must av sum money in this credit crunch, it was gorgeous. but id imagine soon to be a common car n will loose its appeal


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There are only 3 engines fitted to the rocco at the moment the 2.0 FSi 200 bhp the TDi and the 1.4 turbo supercharged 170 bhp


----------



## adamcadman (Jan 21, 2009)

deffo neitha ov them standard engines then,


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Might be a test vehicle for a upcoming GTI or even R32/R36-model? Did it have any quattro, I mean 4motion-badges on it?

I loooove the look of the new Rocco and I must admit I think I could let go of the TT for one  But I need AWD, since FWD sucks.... :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Got a glimpse of a new Golf today at work. Not sure if it was just the colour combination or something, but it didn't look very nice to me. Not as good as the MK5 (or is it just a facelift and not a new MK?).

If it was my money, I'd get the Scirocco over the new Golf.


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

adamcadman said:


> deffo neitha ov them standard engines then,


Hi adamcadman. I take it you're from round this way?? What you drivin?


----------



## adamcadman (Jan 21, 2009)

am drivin a silver tt, x reg, 18" r8 reps, n sum engine mods, where you from? im a stokie btw, it was debadged btw, probably a show car by a tuning company, the golf mk 6 is a shockin excuse for a new car, taken styling tips from the 911 team, (no imagination)


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Im in Crewe, drive a V reg MK1 sittin on BBS Splits, FMIC, Eibach springs and a remap top name the main mods. Keep an eye on the events forum for the next NW meet and come along, alternatively, join myself and Redscouse and come to the Midlands meet back end of the month (25th I think without looking)


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

hey, the scirocco you saw was mine, had a nice "play" with you, at the time i only had a cat back exhaust and air filter, just come on to let you know that it was the 2.0 tsi engine and heres the mods i have done, along with some pics

standard options are xenons, folding mirrors, dynamic audio, floor mats (free) autoglym (free)

now modified with dump valve, boost gauge in custom made vent, "gt" steering wheel badge, carbon fibre badges, rs4 wheels, lowered 35mm, private plate S18OCO, de-cat, cat back exhaust, air filter behind fog lamp heat wrapped, customised front bumper grills painted gloss black, customised rear bumper smoothed and lower spoiler painted gloss black, mouldings and mirrors sprayed in gloss black, gloss black roof and rear spoiler

i was at the pod at the weekend and beat another scirocco that is 260bhp and 285lbs of torque, and i only have the custom catless downpipe, exhaust, air filter and dump valve, soon to be having a s3 intercooler and a remap, so should be a bit more lively.

i have done all the work myself as i am a panel beater and work in swansway accident repair centre in crewe which is a V.A.G approved repair centre.

enough of me talking, heres some pics


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

ryancooke said:


> i was at the pod at the weekend and beat another scirocco that is 260bhp and 285lbs of torque, and i only have the custom catless downpipe, exhaust, air filter and dump valve, soon to be having a s3 intercooler and a remap, so should be a bit more lively.


What time did you and the other scirocco run at the pod?

So your un-remapped scirocco beat a remapped scirocco? The only way thats happening is if the other driver is rubbish! :lol:


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

i know its crazy but it happened, his best of the day was a 14.3 but i just managed to make a 14.2 at just over 99mph i think the terminal speed was, the rest were 14.3 at 98 and my first run was a 14.4 at 97mph, i was very pleased with how it accelerated, his car was the dsg and mine is a manual, he started having problems with his gearbox by the end of the day


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Looks nice - like the RS4 charcoal rims and black roof. 

Ditch the dump valve tho. NQOTD :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Like the black and white - very clean 8)

James


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

ryancooke said:


> i know its crazy but it happened, his best of the day was a 14.3 but i just managed to make a 14.2 at just over 99mph i think the terminal speed was, the rest were 14.3 at 98 and my first run was a 14.4 at 97mph, i was very pleased with how it accelerated, his car was the dsg and mine is a manual, he started having problems with his gearbox by the end of the day


That's pretty good from a stock engine (bar filter/exhaust). 8) Will fly once FMIC and remapped!


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

cheers for the comments, and to be honest im not too keen on the dump valve myself, as i much rather the "chatter" sound that comes from the air filter, but i will be needing it to release the pressure from the turbo once i have done all the mods to it, id rather it be less likely to go pop


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I really like that 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That is one very nice rocco you have there mate the white with the black roof is very 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Likeing the roccos very nice mate 8)

DAZ


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice looking car. If I had the cash...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

In the right colour I am really warming to these new 'rocs! I spent some time on the VW used car locator last night, and they really are good VFM!

Finding one with xenons is nigh on impossible though, and I couldn't own another car without them. :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I saw this car about a month ago, can't remember exactly where but it was in Buckinghamshire parked up at the side of the road on the grass on a Saturday morning and it looks the nuts in the flesh.

Charlie


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

cheers again for the comments, i ordered my car early, and i was the first one on the road in the uk with the xenon lights 8)

and i was in aylesbury, at mr mrs mums house, i saw a few vw's and audi's that day, there was a meet in telford i think


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

ryancooke said:


> cheers again for the comments, i ordered my car early, and i was the first one on the road in the uk with the xenon lights 8)
> 
> and i was in aylesbury, at mr mrs mums house, i saw a few vw's and audi's that day, there was a meet in telford i think[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I encouraged a 58 silver one to 'give it the beans' yesterday' along the A404 that goes past Marlow. Very tidy handler and pretty quick on the road.

Front end and front 3/4 view is best aspect. Rear and haunches still slightly odd from some angles, with certain wheels and in certain hues.

One with the 340 hp Revo pack as fitted to the Seat Leon Cupra in Evo a month or aso back, would be nice (well not in 1-2 gears)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

My sensible head telling me to put more money towards my house deposit (not spend it on a TTS/Porsche etc!), has got the better of me. I'm now booked in for a test drive Sunday morning, in a 2.0T GT DSG.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> My sensible head telling me to put more money towards my house deposit (not spend it on a TTS/Porsche etc!), has got the better of me. I'm now booked in for a test drive Sunday morning, in a 2.0T GT DSG.


Go on Kev.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice car, the Roc looks great in the flesh, would be seriously tempted with a V6/I5 powered version



kmpowell said:


> My sensible head telling me to put more money towards my house deposit (not spend it on a TTS/Porsche etc!), has got the better of me. I'm now booked in for a test drive Sunday morning, in a 2.0T GT DSG.


DSG


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> DSG


None of my local dealers have Manual 2 litre GT's available to drive at the weekend. TBH though I know what the engine is capable off, I am more interested in the feel, drive, handing, equipment, size etc etc of the car itself. I don't know why but looking at them I get the feeling it's going to feel quite bulky and barge like. :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > DSG
> ...


Well coming from the Mini with a LSD ? you may not like


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'll have to wait and see Tony. I'm hoping it feels bigger than the Mini so motorway journeys are more refined. 

Rob etc, what's the best Scirocco forum to frequent for info? I'm guessing either scirocconet or sciroccocentral?


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.sciroccocentral.co.uk/forum/

thats the best one for info, as most of us n there know what were on about allthough a few rarely slip through as allways lol

if your planning on tuning the car up or keeping it past the waranty, i wouldnt buy a dsg one, as they aint so reliable and very expencive to fix once broken


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

What a biiiiiiiig feeling car in comparison to the Mini!  Mainly a good thing because it made the Motorway test bit feel much more comfortable and enjoyable. Parking the thing is another problem all together though, visibility out the back is hard, and it's made doubly hard with the big bulbous rear arches. Hopefully it would be a problem that was rectified once used to the width of the car.

I couldn't warm to the DSG with the 2.0TSi, which is odd because the S-Tronic 2.0TFSi TT that I was going to buy feels worlds apart. I don't know why but the box never felt 'on it' and i struggled to be in a comfortable gear through bends etc. We eventually nipped back and got a 1.4TSi for me to play with. Strangely enough it felt as fast as the DSG 2.0T, and a more rewarding experience. So a 2.0GT with a manual box would suit me best.

I have a dealer looking out for a manual car with xenons and sunroof for me, so if he can do one and stick to his proposed discount it might be the car for me if the figures stack up depreciation wise.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kev, scirocconet and sciroccocentral seem to be the best places. My dealer looked after me nicely and isn't far from you.

I think I got the last new car with Xenons in VW group stock according to Dialog.

There is a Viper Green with Xenons in the showroom at Northfield in Cirencester that Chris or Jon will do a deal on - details on Scirocconet - so there may be other showroom cars available.

I enjoyed my drive in mine, just a shame I am now in the US for a week. But I agree, parking sensors are a must preferably factory fitted (as you get the display on the radio as well then). The rear haunches do stick out more than you expect, I was quite shocked to find how close the ass was to my wifes car when I backed it down the drive.

Some little bells rang in my head and i dug out Autocar from 2005 - remember the Shooting Brake Mk2 TT Concept. Its reborn as the Scirocco.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> My dealer looked after me nicely and isn't far from you.


Hi Rob - Jonathan is also the one who has found cars that other dealers know nothing about, so I'll defo be going with him if I do get one. He has found 4 manual stock cars so far, all with xenons and sunroof, but they are all quite highly specced (£1800 for nav isn't something I want!), making them a tad over what I intend to spend. Colour wise it's only Candy White or Silver for me, so I kind of narrow down the choice a bit. I just got to decide if I'm brave enought to go for the Truffle leather! I love it but I am wary of future sell on potential.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I do like it a lot. Are there still rumours of an S3-drivelined Scirocco coming?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> I do like it a lot. Are there still rumours of an S3-drivelined Scirocco coming?


The R20T - yes but just rumours.

I like the Truffle too Kev, it looked great with Pewter Grey and would be nice on white or silver too


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

i will warn you about the sunroof, it only opens an inch at the back, it doesnt slide back, im defo glad i didnt spec this when i ordered the car, as i dont think its worth the money.

but you get use to the reversing quite quickly, but it is quite chunky


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

couple more pics of my colour coded interior i did the other week, and matching fog light bulbs for my xenons






















































































































close up of the bulb









just need to do my side lights now.

im putting a different exhaust on tomorrow, so will load up pics when its done


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I went for a 2.0 TDi GT. Just getting too sensible in my old age but the offset is 54MPG!

Just got to get it remapped now.

I am very happy with mine. Candy white DSG. The stereo is much better than a MK2 TT!

On the Scirocco forums a comapny is advertising a leather upgrade and to be honest it looks much better than the VW set up and its REAL leather all round and about half the price.

Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice anything else planned :?:


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

i hate leather, that why i didnt choose it when i specced the car, i will be having some bucket seats put in when i save a large amount of cash up :roll:

i will be putting a (new shape) s3 intercooler on it next week with pipes, and getting a custom remap shortly after, should hopefully be seing around 280-290bhp which will do me untill the warantee runs out then i will be changing the turbo for more power 

i have some other bits on the "to do" list, but its mainly sorting tyres out and tidying things up ect

heres some pics of the exhaust





































and i hate it when people put the nuremberg ring sticker on there car and they have "neverbeen" so................


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

s3 intercooler now fitted, and hi-flow throttle body to intercooler pipe fitted

mmmmmmmmmm shiney








had to take all my front end off to fit this thou









before pipe pic









after with new bigger pipe fitted pic









orderd a high flow turbo to intercooler pipe aswel, will be fitting this at the end of this week, and i have booked in for my remap on the 20th, so it will be quite a machine once it is done, cant wait


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi. Haven't seen your scirocco lately at crewe, do you still have it?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

audimad said:


> Hi. Haven't seen your scirocco lately at crewe, do you still have it?


He might not have it anymore mate as it was up for sale a while back

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=141490&p=1491870&sid=2d5317d205d491131c1371a4f7ac90cc#p1491870

Stunning car though


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

no longer have it, sold it to someone a bit further up north somewhere, i do miss it thou a bit [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

